# Is the artifact detector bugged?



## deadmeat2k (Oct 16, 2006)

I've been using ATItool v. 0.25 for OC'ing my x800 GTO card but am experiencing problems with the artifact detector. I observe what I would call massive artifacts (yellow dots/lines) in the 3D window but ATI tools does not detect these at any point. I've linked to a screen dump of the program yo show the looks of it -->

http://www.student.dtu.dk/~s001566/ATItool.jpg

I'm using the 'new' detection method. Is this artifacts caused by overheating (I would be suprised since my temp program says the GPU is only 52 degrees C) - or is this a software bug?  What can I do to prevent this?


----------



## Agility (Oct 16, 2006)

Read:
http://www.techpowerup.com/wiki/doku.php/atitool/artifact_scanning

And there is already delta something.


----------



## deadmeat2k (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah thanks, I've read that already. Doesnt quiet explain my problem though. I've noticed now, that these yellow artifacts only show with the new scanning method. what does this imply?


----------



## Agility (Oct 16, 2006)

That you should try the old method scanning. Not sure about that problem though.... Only had it when i had my 9800PRO.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 17, 2006)

deadmeat2k said:


> Yeah thanks, I've read that already. Doesnt quiet explain my problem though. I've noticed now, that these yellow artifacts only show with the new scanning method. what does this imply?


Is that mean you can go higher with the old scanning method and not so high with the new scanning method?

I also got this problem and I stick with new scanning method.  Since no point if you can go higher (with old scanning method), but got artifacts when you play your game.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## deadmeat2k (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah I think it must be something like that   Guess I better stick with the new method as well.


----------

